# Oversea property investors



## river (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm a Chinese, as far as I know there are too many Chinese people doing property investment, this has no doubt stimulated the local market, as a result, the price of properties is rising dramatically. Australia government has made some rules to restrain foreign purchasing power.



> the Assistant Treasurer, Nick Sherry, said yesterday he would reinstate many of the old restrictions on foreign property investment and impose tougher penalties on those breaking the rules.
> 
> Advertisement: Story continues belowAlso reinstated is a rule requiring temporary residents such as students to notify the Foreign Investment Review Board if they are buying a property. They will also have to sell the property when they leave the country.
> 
> ...


So I would like to know what are local people's opinions? Do you think government should take further steps to intervene oversea investment or just make the market free to do anything?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

river said:


> I'm a Chinese, as far as I know there are too many Chinese people doing property investment, this has no doubt stimulated the local market, as a result, the price of properties is rising dramatically. Australia government has made some rules to restrain foreign purchasing power.
> 
> So I would like to know what are local people's opinions? Do you think government should take further steps to intervene oversea investment or just make the market free to do anything?


You'll always get mixed views on something like that for local investors, developers and builders will no doubt enjoy seeing a buoyant market whereas more capital inflow will be one factor to raise prices and make it harder for younger people to get into the housing market.

There's an election coming up and perhaps the government feels there may be more votes from people struggling to get into the market than what there are to lose with investors and developers etc., people possibly not so likely to normally vote with the Labor party.

The best result would be for there to be some verifiable accurate data re prices and then analysis of of cause and effect but there's as good a chance of that occurring as the sun rising in the west.
Economic decisions such as this will always likely be driven by political cycles with political pandering.


----------



## river (Apr 15, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> There's an election coming up and perhaps the government feels there may be more votes from people struggling to get into the market than what there are to lose with investors and developers etc., people possibly not so likely to normally vote with the Labor party.


Good point! Thanks a lot.


----------



## Barbaragabogrecan (Apr 9, 2010)

This definitely does help. Thanks so much for this great article; this is the kind of thing that keeps me though out the day. Whether you are looking to buy a home overseas or already own a property abroad, stay in touch with the ever-changing overseas property market and gain independent expert advice with the globally recognized the overseas property experts. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jyotikhtr (May 24, 2011)

Nice info.


----------

